# Arborist Licensing & Insurance



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I went to the phone book when I had to have 3 trees removed
Wife checked the license & insurance info
One company wanted $4500 to take all 3 down, shred smaller stuff under 3" & cut up the rest
I burn wood to heat the house so I wanted all the wood - none chipped
"That's not what we do"
Company we decided on cost us $1100 to take them down, one in 1 piece into the woods
One tree was 54" straight across the trunk, when they took down the trunk it kicked out & hit the stockade fence
They gave me $50 off to buy a new section of fence


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where I am, in the first Urban forest of the US, we have two professional arborists and supporting staff in both Cities. Does your City or County have one? They will know of the good licensed people around to take down, trim or repair your trees. Call your local forestry department too. There is also an association of arborists you can tap for members near you.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://landscaping.about.com/gi/o.h...=0&bts=0&zu=http://128.241.193.252/index.aspx


put your zip in the blank and you're all set


----------



## GBinNC (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you very much! Your replies gave me more lines to research, so I can pick a professional with more confidence.

I honestly hadn't thought about calling the local forestry service, and we do have one. That also led me to this link: http://www.dfr.state.nc.us/Urban/why_hire_an_arborist.htm (I hope I did that correctly) with more info. The TCIA link from chrisn looks like it's going to be a big help also - there are several members operating in my area. And thanks also, Scuba_Dave - it's nice having confirmation that I'm heading in the right direction.

Hopefully someone else will find this information useful, too.

-- GBinNC


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*tree removal*

I've found tree removal to be an expensive proposition, but you're going about it at a good time. Since it's not the height of the season you might find someone who will lower the price (not that you want to pick someone based only on price, of course) because it's a slower season. Definitely shop around.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Dead trees = widowmakers. They usually pull them down with a bulldozer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Bulldozers a good idea out in the open without a lawn
Once you have structures, landscaping & a lawn to wrry about bringing in a bulldozer can create quite a mess
We only had room to have one tree dropped intact into the woods 

But climbing a dead tree can be a hazard
I have a dead Oak that has to come down in the Spring
Its going to cost around $3-400 to have the remaining tree cut down
The electric company has sent out crews 2x to cut it back from the wires
--the 1st crew did not cut it back enough


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> The electric company has sent out crews 2x to cut it back from the wires
> --the 1st crew did not cut it back enough


This is a major issue here. The utility company idiots, armed with easement rights, just show up with chain saws and wack away parallel to the lines with no concern for what they are doing to the tree or what it will look like afterward. Usually they come without warning or most homeowners would attempt a different approach. Attitude? We are the utility companies. We don't care. We don't have to!


----------



## HautingLu (May 24, 2009)

All I can say is shop around......get at least 3 quotes. 

I had 3 dead trees in the backyard, one of which was hanging by a thread (see below). I typically go to AL to check out companies, but this time word of mouth from a coworker helped big time.

First guy that came by was a one-man crew. He was talking about climbing the trees and my availability to help him from the logs. Quote was $1500 to drop 2 trees (not close to any houses) and prune 3.

This seemed a bit high so I asked a co-worker, and she recommended a local guy. Wasn't sure what to expect when he showed up. Took a look and said he could drop all 3 and prune 2 the next day for $550 :thumbsup: That's almost a $1000 difference.

Turned out to a 'wham-bam-thank you' job.....2 hrs max. Hardest part was splitting all the logs (for me). Interesting though: on the 3rd tree that seemed 'ok' turned out to be infested with carpenter ants. When I split the logs last week, found several logs with black ant colonies and ants with wings. With the ant killer and winter freeze, they shouldn't be going anywhere. :yes:


http://i.imgur.com/HGoRZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4WP0W.jpg
http://imgur.com/ydFiN.jpg


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a good time to the terr removal because frozen soil provides much better access with less damage. Some companies will remove the tree and then get rid of the stump now or do it later depending on the job.

Some tree trimming and other work (depending on the tree type to be trimmed) is appreciated, but good access on frozen ground is something they appreciate because they can plan ans schedule ahead plus keep employees busy. - That is not to meant that a good company will do it for nothing since they also have other work (Christmas tree setting/trimming & removal , etc.) to do if they are really reputable, but they usually have insurance and no problems.


----------

